# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي الكمبيوتر والانترنت واجهزة الجيل الثالث >  >  لاتضعوا الشاي .. بالقرب من الكمبيوتر(منقول

## حافظ النور

*   






قبل مدة عانت احدى الفتيات من ألم شديد في عينيها وذلك بسبب جلوسها لساعات طويلة امام 
شاشة الكمبيوتر لتصفح الانترنت وجمع بعض الصور والمواضيع من اجل بحث التخرج  الخاص بها وبسبب ازدياد الالم ذهبت الى المستشفى وهنا قامبالكشف عليها احد  الاطباء وقال لها انها تعاني من جفاف في القرنية بسبب جلوسهالمدة طويلة  امام الكمبيوتر وتعرض عينيها لإشعاعاته القوية ، ونصحها بشئ غريب!!!



!!!!!!!!!!فنجان الشاي


الدكتور قال لها خففي من ساعات جلوسك امام الكمبيوتر واذا جلستي عنده ضعي  فنجان من الشاي على طاولة الكمبيوتر ويكون قريبا من الشاشة والافضل ان يكون  من الجهة التي فيها وحدة النظام او مايسميه البعض (صندوق الحاسب) 
وذلك لأن فنجان الشاي يقوم بإمتصاص نسبة كبيرة من الاشعاعات التي تنبعث من الحاسب.. 

الفتاة اندهشت وقالت للطبيب انا اضع فنجان الشاي بجانبي دائما عندما استخدم الحاسب 
ولكنني اشربه فقال لها هذا خطأ لأنك تشربين شاي مشبع بالإشعاعات.. 


هذا ما احببت نقله لكم وهذه المعلومة جديدة بالنسبة لي 

سعة الأحرف بالموجز تجاوزت ال500 حرف(الحد أقصى 500 حرف) 

لاتضعوا الشاي .. بالقرب من الكمبيوتر 


لاتضعوا الشاي .. بالقرب من الكمبيوتر 



قبل مدة عانت احدى الفتيات من ألم شديد في عينيها وذلك بسبب جلوسها لساعات طويلة امام 
شاشة الكمبيوتر لتصفح الانترنت وجمع بعض الصور والمواضيع من اجل بحث التخرج  الخاص بها وبسبب ازدياد الالم ذهبت الى المستشفى وهنا قامبالكشف عليها احد  الاطباء وقال لها انها تعاني من جفاف في القرنية بسبب جلوسهالمدة طويلة  امام الكمبيوتر وتعرض عينيها لإشعاعاته القوية ، ونصحها بشئ غريب!!!



!!!!!!!!!!فنجان الشاي


الدكتور قال لها خففي من ساعات جلوسك امام الكمبيوتر واذا جلستي عنده ضعي  فنجان من الشاي على طاولة الكمبيوتر ويكون قريبا من الشاشة والافضل ان يكون  من الجهة التي فيها وحدة النظام او مايسميه البعض (صندوق الحاسب) 
وذلك لأن فنجان الشاي يقوم بإمتصاص نسبة كبيرة من الاشعاعات التي تنبعث من الحاسب.. 

الفتاة اندهشت وقالت للطبيب انا اضع فنجان الشاي بجانبي دائما عندما استخدم الحاسب 
ولكنني اشربه فقال لها هذا خطأ لأنك تشربين شاي مشبع بالإشعاعات.. 


هذا ما احببت نقله لكم وهذه المعلومة جديدة بالنسبة لي
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*لك التحية يا رائع.......
نهى شاى زندقى....

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*حاضر ياحافظ

بس خليهم يجيبوا لينا الشاي أول
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*كدة كيف يا حافظ
                        	*

----------


## عبدوش موسي

*تسلم ياملك شاي نهي  قهوه بس ههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## ود إدريس

*مافى مشكله نشرب الشاى بره ونجى للكمبيوتر جاهزين
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*والله دى جديدة لنج.لكن برضو مشكور على المعلومة.بس القهوة كيف
                        	*

----------


## كسباوى

*مشكوووووووووووووووور  
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هسه انا سويت كده
ختيت الشاي جنب الكومبيوتر وشربته
الاشعاع في راسي ياويلي ياويلي
تسلم الحبيب حافظ النور على النصائح الغالية
*

----------


## عز الدين

*ى لطيف ..........
القهوه بتأثر برضك
                        	*

----------

